
Cryptography: An Introduction (2011) [pdf] - Tomte
http://www.cs.umd.edu/~waa/414-F11/IntroToCrypto.pdf
======
brightball
If you just want to get somebody interested in cyptography, I HIGHLY
recommend: The Code Book
([http://amzn.com/0385495323](http://amzn.com/0385495323)). It's a great read
for anybody who's done a little bit of history by walking you through the role
of cryptography and hiding messages throughout history.

Covers most everything in the context of war history as far back and shaving a
person's head, writing a message on it and then letting the hair grow back to
hide it. Great read that will lay the groundwork of interest for a lot of
people.

------
jgrahamc
This has a really nice section on work done by Jerzy Różycki, Henryk Zygalski
and Marian Rejewski on the cryptanalysis of Enigma.

------
davidw
This is a great book, I based our company's own proprietary crypto code on
what I picked up while skimming through it. Kidding...kidding!

~~~
tptacek
You are the worst.

------
springogeek
We used this book as the source material for the cryptography course I took in
the final year of my degree.

I can confirm that the content is very approachable. It even provides a great
section introducing some of the core mathematics required.

------
mrcactu5
here is a very theoretical account by Luca Trevisan of Stanford

[http://theory.stanford.edu/~trevisan/books/crypto.pdf](http://theory.stanford.edu/~trevisan/books/crypto.pdf)

------
cjlm
Excellent introduction from an excellent academic.

------
helicon
I'm currently working through Cryptography 1 on Coursera and struggling with
some of the maths involved, so hopefully this will help.

[https://www.coursera.org/learn/crypto](https://www.coursera.org/learn/crypto)

------
nanocyber
I don't see a finalization/publication date in the text... can anyone provide
and source?

------
bedros
this is a gem. it's hard to find all that info in one place.

